# Brought this today ......................



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

Brought this today my first TT love it to bits can anyone help with a faulty dash fuel and temp gauges dont work just show full all the time 

Just needs a dam good clean its the V5 180 quattro with full dealer history 100k on clock with 3 owners the air cond seems a bit week too but i only paid £4k for her 

Advice will be welcome thanks all

Diane


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Dealers should replace dashpod free of charge which is what the problem sounds like.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.... that's a lot of car for only 4k


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Bargain - nice name too :twisted:


----------

